# Music for uptight internet warriors to calm down to.



## InstantCoffee (Feb 27, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JUsc69dHLY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXeY74ttezU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_21jquYmqM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9TxkiHODus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOx81aG-EN4


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 3, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3c0oCmlvmA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRRLTxIxNtM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5iOiLX5ppA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81Y_xrARM0I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVCkmIwRrc0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qAAPRbRSc0


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 3, 2014)

This track silences my giant patriotic erection long enough to make sense of whats actually happening.....Nice thread, rep...

[video=youtube;bdzvFW6pWlk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdzvFW6pWlk[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;Zo1oYloZaHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo1oYloZaHc[/video]

These two shots are for Derrick (Plourd)
For rifle, not the handgun 
For coffee and cigarettes 
Give it back 

You know suicide isn't painless 
When you leave everyone in pain 
These two shots will never go down the same 

This beating's for Matty 
For ultimate devotion 
For your mind of my own, 
Bring out your dead 
Sedated, flatulated 
You were the one most 
Loved and hated 

Thanks for all that carpet 
And your songs...

This patron's for Jason
This lager's for Andy
And these doses are for Bomber
And this fix is for Bradley 
This ritalin's for Lumpy 
And this speedball's for Friday 
This nitrous hit is for Lynn and
best friend Dobbs.

This bowl is for my mom, 
For shooting more dope than i did 
For posting bail for me 
In New York

And in Hollywood for that first time, 
that joint we smoked was the worst time 
Cause doing drugs with parents is just wrong..

This patron's for Jason 
This lager's for Andy 
And these doses are for Bomber
And this fix is for Bradley 

This song is for winning losers 
It's for lucky substance abusers 
*
The ones who left their black marks 
On us all*


----------



## fr3d12 (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;y7EpSirtf_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7EpSirtf_E&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## fr3d12 (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;8i-m_yaFh2k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8i-m_yaFh2k[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;2MdllbmghFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MdllbmghFw[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;D_8Pma1vHmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_8Pma1vHmw[/video]


----------



## InstantCoffee (Mar 4, 2014)

Okay, thee ultimate cool down song for internet bawty boyz, afi know man...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wewomxr_UZw


----------



## fr3d12 (Mar 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;H6_BWNzThJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6_BWNzThJY&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## FractalReal (Mar 6, 2014)

http://youtu.be/cdgbI17JbII Never fails in my experience.


----------



## InstantCoffee (Mar 10, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oncT55qESaw
Dis gets really dubby in the middle, great music to relax too and not be so uptight brah. RESPECT to the greatest singer around, Dennis Brown.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;1uSj0YHOCM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uSj0YHOCM8[/video]


----------



## fr3d12 (Mar 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;AoCagUKAhik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoCagUKAhik&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## InstantCoffee (Mar 14, 2014)

WOW! Everyone here has really shitty taste of music, wutaya all like 47yr old white dudes or sumthing, lol.


----------



## InstantCoffee (Mar 14, 2014)

WTF I feel like this song was written about me damn hella weird shit man its a conspiracy dude fuc man shit how the what shit fuc man dude hwo 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlfQVvsNLFk


----------

